# What happened to KILO ALI ????



## BigBallaGA (May 23, 2004)

i was going through my music collection today, and was like shit what happened to Kilo Ali.

im sure most everyone remembers love in your mouth, nasty dancer, lost ya'll mind..... HUGE hits especially love in your mouth, summer of 1997.  he was ABSOLUTELY huge, every girl i knew had his CD (Organized Bass) in her purse, anywhere i went, there was love in your mouth song on tv, radio, clubs.......

so does anyone know what happened to him ? last i heard i think he was in jail for something

~big


----------



## Stickboy (May 23, 2004)

Never heard of him.


----------



## maniclion (May 23, 2004)

I remember Akinyele w/ Put It In Your Mouth 

You wanna go down why not 
I be like Herbie and han you a cock 
and tell you that my name is AK 
get on your kness, make like the breeze begin to blow 
but dont give me no Ralph Loren grin...

Then she says:

Now you can lick it, you can sip it, you can taste it 
I'm talkin every drip-drop, don't you waste it 
baby, slurp it up, its enough to fill your cup 
its finger lickin good 
and Im wishin it would 
go down kinda slow or even fast 
I'm always sprung once I feel your tongue 
In the crack of my ass, just eatin me-nigga 
goin out like that boy you pack such a tasty treat 
and you can e a t m e o u t ....


I grew up on Eazy-E and 2Live Crew


----------



## greekblondechic (May 23, 2004)

Manic, that song makes me laugh, its on my playlist


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 23, 2004)

i cant fucking believe no ones listens or used to listen to Kilo Ali in here

WOW!


----------



## gr81 (May 23, 2004)

never even heard of em!? lol.

het Balla, whats that quote in your sig from, the one thats edited? its driving me crazy. and why'd you edit it?


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 24, 2004)

GR, damn i would expect you to know this song.  IT WAS A HUGE HIT a few years ago, everyone was into it, especially in ATL where im from !! Because KILO ALI is from ATL

anyway, here are the lyrics to LOVE IN YOUR MOUTH


I met this girl in Atlanta, let me play in her mizzouth
She keep my dick so hizzard, it never goes Sizzoft
From the side to the side, the bitch gon' get it all
From the top of my dizzick, to the bottom of my bizzall
I feel her fingernail when she grab it and beat it
She ready to eat it whenever I skeet it
She did it in the dark but in the light she won't do it
She be unzippin my pants and she be gettin straight to it
No, it was not a dream, even though that's what it seemed
I kick, I scrat, I skit, I scat, I screamed
She was really freaky, she was feelin fine
I didn't feel her teethies, I only felt her tongue
Relax, I'm gettin massaged by tha massuse
She wouldn't let me gizzo, she wouldn't let me loose
I don't know her she was somebody else
but I was happy that's what I said to myself
But this shit was nothin new, she do it anyway
She didn't wanna talk she ain't got nothin to say but

****Chorus****
Oh ah ou ow ah ah ou love in ya, love in her mouth (x 2)
we makin love sho nuff we makin love all in her mouth (x2)
well can I put it in her mouth, yes ya can (x4)

(rap) 

------Chorus-----

I take 3 little bitches and I put 'em in a line
I take 4, 5 ,6 and blow 'dem hos minds
it'll take 1 more before i go for mine
thats 7 bitches get fucked at the same time
as she eats me, son she, she can suck a ding-dong
all day - all night - all evenin long
she said she never done it, she said she neva tried
shes sittin there tellin a mother fuckin lie
now, how many licks does it take to make my dick split
well, not many licks if the bitch is a good trick
now, any nigga can talk to a bitch and get the bitch to fuck
but how many niggas can talk to a bitch and get they dick sucked
like me a pimp that u never saw
now how do u say "manage trois"
when my shit gets soft
she make my shit get long
i dont see nothin', i dont see nothin', i dont see nothin' wrong

~~~Chorus~~~

from the crim,that crima
dick off to tha rima
Bring me all the girls that be fuckin all 'dem
WITH THA BIG PIZZA PARLER
YES YES Y'ALL
ME DICK IZ NOT TOO BIG 'DEM PUSSY ARE TOO SMALL
ALOT OF WOMEN BRAG
WIPE ME DICK OFF WITH A RAG
NUFF DOIN TO THE PUSSY I JUST HAD
AS SHE HOLLA 'D LIKE SHES DYING
DICK UP TO HER SPINE
hush and stop that crying woman there will be no cryin'
ummmmm, I can be your lover to man
ummmmm, no one else can do it like i can
ummmmm, girl give me just one try
hurt me hurt me well I wont cry


----------



## BUSTINOUT (May 24, 2004)




----------



## BigBallaGA (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_


----------



## maniclion (May 24, 2004)

Have you ever heard Schooly D?

"I wanna get dusted, I gotta get dusted baby
I wanna get dusted, I gotta get dusted baby

Drivin in my car, down the avenue
Chewin on a J, what the fuck can ya do?
Dip around the corner in my nigga's mercedes
First thing I see is a fly young lady
Jump out my ride and proceed to kick game
First thing I kick is my motherfuckin name
Schooly D bitch you know that I'mma winner
I getcha high and take ya ass out to dinner
Talk about the cheeba and we talk about the black
Its 93 and the bitch smoked crack
Took her to the crib, first thing that I did
Kicked her ass and I fucked her on the bed
I pulled the gat and popped two in the dome

Yo my nigga, cause its on
Seen mo' blood than a nightmare thriller
Schooly D, I'mma crack bitch killa"


I never did until I met my boy Paulrus the Walrus from Philly, some artist don't make it past local status


----------



## maniclion (May 24, 2004)

"now, how many licks does it take to make my dick split"
I don't care but I know part of this line is bit
from NWA's "She Swallowed It"
"But how many licks would it take" She asked
"To make MC Ren start gooshin' up vanilla shake


----------



## Little Wing (May 24, 2004)

i looked up Kilo Ali n found some lyrics and people askin if anyone has heard of him since 97...


----------



## Var (May 24, 2004)

I never heard of him either.


----------



## Little Wing (May 24, 2004)

looking for a way to or place i can link to this song so we can hear it



Love In Ya Mouth


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 24, 2004)

rock, i already have those lyrics, look up a few posts !!!

edit yours.


----------



## Little Wing (May 24, 2004)

something here called go shawty featuring kilo ali
http://www.clickandnod.com/Artist_Pages/Lil JonEastsideBoyz-PutYoHoodUp.htm


----------



## gr81 (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> GR, damn i would expect you to know this song.  IT WAS A HUGE HIT a few years ago, everyone was into it, especially in ATL where im from !! Because KILO ALI is from ATL




 thats it, I remember now! brain lapse. hella funny dude


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 24, 2004)

ya, those amazon biaaatches wont let you listen to the best song on the album because its pretty much XXX all the way through but an awsome song !!!!!

yo GR hook up the song on your little link thing that you do with songs !


----------



## Little Wing (May 24, 2004)

yeah I've never heard it


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 24, 2004)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/A...36949/sr=11-1/ref=sr_11_1/104-0284249-4479138

you can sample 5 songs from that link !!!
lost ya'll mind is the best one from that sample list


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 24, 2004)

Original Release Date: July 29, 1997


THAT WAS THE FUCKING YEAR!


----------



## gr81 (May 24, 2004)

since this thread is turning into a perverse lyrics thread I gotta contribute! lol. These some dirty raps here:

I'm at the peak of my age, when I wake up, my dicks hard as fucc,
steady stickin hoes you you know I don't press my luck,
I like to fucc until she bleedin,
don't aks me no questions, cuz after that ya know dat I be leavin
I might not leave right then 'n there thou,
but I'm not givin you no ride so get up put on yo hair hoe,
I got no feelins for hoes at all, 
cuz I know when they leave tha next nigga fuccin up tha wall,
so when I'm havin 'em fo 1 night, I have mo fun then Hasbro
but I don't be fuccin hoes in tha ass thou,
dats a no no, a ney ney,
I remember ta take my dick out cuz I don't want no babys,
it doesn't matter what position we in cuz when I nut, tha cums headin straight 4 yo chin,
my dicc is shootin like a water hose,
and if yo tits are big and in tha way then Imma water those,
ya think too short was bad, 
ya betta think twice cuz Imma have ya wearin out yo kneepads,
cuz I be horny as fucc, hittin tha yang n the gut,
and if you think you can hang then good luck,
so open up and let me in and in the end
all ya have is nut drippin off ya chinny chin chin..

-Numbskull (from tha luniz)


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 24, 2004)

someone here with bandwith needs to host this song !!

LOVE IN YOUR MOUTH


----------



## findingbray2479 (Mar 19, 2006)

*The Great Kilo Ali Mystery*

I got on a kick last summer when someone was talking about how Kilo lived near my parents neighborhood.  SUPPOSEDLY, the house was burned down and the house that now sits on the lot is completely different.  Anyway, the person showing me the neighborhood said Kilo got in trouble for burning the house down and that's why he went to prison.  However, he has been gone a long time and he is not incarcerated in the state of Georgia.  I guess if he got federal time it could explain the not being housed in Georgia, and the long length of time, since inmates serve 85% of their sentence, but how long would you have to be locked up for burning your own house?  I am convinced that there has to be more to his incarceration, but I cannot find out anything!  I have called various music stations and production companies and can't get squat!  I could probably find out the whole story if I could just find out his legal name, but that seems to be the big question. Organized Noize is no longer a part of Interscope Records so I don't even think I should try to get info from his former label that no longer exist.    

I absolutely love all of his music.  Show Me Love and Amercia Has a Problem were my favorites and I still have them on "my playlist" (right next to Eazy-E).  I love knowlege and it intrigues me when I find a mystery that I can't find an answer to.  This started out as a little project, but I finally put it on the back burner after several dead ends.  I would love to hear any info that anyone has on this artist.  I am 35 years old and from Atlanta and I have grown up a lot, but I don't ever see me growing out of rap and hip-hop.  I actually would love to think Kilo is putting some awesome work together while he has the time and he is going to come back on the scene one day.  
HA HA

I will try to check here periodically, but to be safe my email address is: findingbray2479@yahoo.com and I would love to get any info that is out there.  Thanks!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks, now who really shot Kennedy, where's Jimmy Hoffa really buried and dammit where's  The Osama and his weapons of mass destruction band.


----------



## findingbray2479 (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh so you're a smart ass?


----------



## findingbray2479 (Mar 19, 2006)

You had the nerve to email me just to be a smart ass!  I believe this was posted under "What happened to Kilo Ali?"  Why are you even clicking on this to begin with?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2006)

findingbray2479 said:
			
		

> *You had the nerve to email me just to be a smart ass!*


Not me, all I did was post this.



			
				findingbray2479 said:
			
		

> I believe this was posted under "What happened to Kilo Ali?"* Why are you even clicking on this to begin with?*



Well to be honest with you because I felt like it.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## findingbray2479 (Mar 19, 2006)

I Actually Enjoy A Smart Ass Most Of The Time.  I Find Them To Be Witty And Entertaining.  I Don't Think You Are Trying To Be Either One Though.  Oh Well, It's Always Nice To Meet Someone That Enjoys Being Shitty And Actually Thinks That Slutty Is Sexy!  From The Looks Of Your Picture, I Don't Think You Concern Yourself With "thinking" Too Much!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2006)

findingbray2479 said:
			
		

> I Actually Enjoy A Smart Ass Most Of The Time. I Find Them To Be Witty And Entertaining. I Don't Think You Are Trying To Be Either One Though. Oh Well, It's Always Nice To Meet Someone That Enjoys Being Shitty And Actually Thinks That Slutty Is Sexy! From The Looks Of Your Picture, I Don't Think You Concern Yourself With "thinking" Too Much!


 
Have we met?


----------

